# Kaytee Forti-Diet Pro Health food?



## Ruma (Mar 20, 2012)

This Forti-Diet Pro Health rat food is what my rat is currently eating. (It looked like the best one when I went to the pet store to get supplies before I got him). Do you know anything about this food? Is it a good food to feed him?
He's a bit overweight, and his last owners were feeding him strictly "human foods", like chicken, pasta, etc.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Unfortunately it is not a good food. Most things Kaytee are pretty bad. AND I just saw that Kaytee Forti diets were recalled for making animals sick. I got the email about a week ago.

Are you able to buy foods online?


----------



## Ruma (Mar 20, 2012)

Uh-oh. :/ Unfortunately, I can't buy foods online right now. But I will be able to this summer.


----------



## RatMama13 (Aug 20, 2011)

Yeah kaytee foods tend to be really high in protein in fat which can cause problems. Ironically the 8 in 1 brand lab blocks from walmart are pretty good nutritionally and may work for you until you can order online. Also rats love em!


----------



## petratts (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey petsmart sells mazuri lab blocks that are better then kaytee. Also i went to my local pet store and they ordered food for me. You can ask your local pet store if they can do that for you. I feed my rats oxbow regal rat that i got ordered for me by a local pet store. oxbow regal rat is the best rat food in the world. it was 10 for 3 pounds or 70 for 40 pounds. But you can get it cheaper online. It was ready the next day, apparently some pet stores have suppliers that can bring them all kinds of specialty stuff the next day. If you get a new food, look at the ingredients. ingredients are listed in the order of most the least. so the first ingredient is the main ingredient in the food. Look for food that does not have corn as the first ingredient. the less corn the better. And only get lab blocks. cuz if u get the mixed bag of food the rats will only eat the tasty bits that are not the healthiest way to live.


----------



## Zilla (May 9, 2012)

Yeah, the Kaytee Forti-Diet Rat and Mouse was recalled a few weeks ago. As far as I know, no animals got sick, but it put a few people in the hospital with salmonella. That's what we used to feed the rats at the Petco I work at, and when the recall was issued the company made us wear gloves and stuff to throw it out. All of our animals are fine, but they've been switched over to LM Animal Farms rat blocks, which is better stuff anyway. Not the greatest, but we're limited to feeding them what we carry in-store.

No pet stores that I know of carry any really good rat food... Petco sure doesn't, and the Petsmart around here doesn't carry Mazuri, though if yours doesn't you could probably get them to order it. Until I was able to get Harlan Teklad for my guys I was feeding them the LM Animal Farms blocks, since I was limited to what I could get at my store and that was the best thing there. The protein is too high... about 18%, if I recall, but the ingredients are decent.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Feb 8, 2012)

Yeah I special ordered mine from a local store. Look into it, just make sure you know exactly what you want so they can search it on their distributor website for you. I have the oxbow regal rat as well.


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

You would be better off making you own mix than to use the Kaytee Forti-Diet. The Suebee diet is very popular...I used to feed it to all my rats for years and years. I just recently stopped using my modified version of it with this "batch" of rats as I noticed I always had rather chubby rats. Since they can pick out what they like, its not as balanced as lab blocks and the can get chunky on it. But as you said, summer is right around the corner and you can start ordering online then. If you do, I suggest Oxbow Regal Rat food if your rat is over 4 months of age. It's easy to get online- many many many retailers carry it and its not very expensive. I get mine from Dr Foster and Smith's site. I think it cost like $7.99 a bag (3 lbs bag) but when I bought it they were having a great sale so I stocked up and bought like 7 bags, then stored them all in one of those sealed food containers, and froze what didn't fit.


----------

